# BigJims 3rd annual stick slingin and tree killin spring fling pictures added!



## BigJim Bow (Mar 7, 2011)

I want to invite all down to our little spring gathering for a weekend of fun. Our annual spring fling will be held at the same location as last year and on the weekend of April 16th and 17th. I will have more details to post soon, but plan on bringing familiy and friends. This will be a mixed shoot with separate classes for both trad and compound. Any help in promoting this will be greatly apreciated. 

I will promise to ease up on the difficulty of the range and in turn, take out my devious tendancies on the iron man range.
Come see us at the Georgia state shoot and we will have flyers for you. You definately don't want to miss that shoot either.
thanks and see ya soon, Bigjim


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 7, 2011)

Let the arra sales begin.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 8, 2011)

trying to figure out how I can be at two different shoots in two different states the same weekend!!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Mar 8, 2011)

I am lookin' forward to that weekend.  Better stock up on some arras though...


----------



## RogerB (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought the range was about right at your last shoot, if people aren't complaining "some" it's too easy. I'll put it on the calendar.


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 8, 2011)

Gonna try to make this one again...


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 11, 2011)

Probably won't be a canoe shoot. We just don't have enough man power and probably not enough water in the pond yet. You better start building and tuning a iron man arrow now though, cause your gonna need it. 
 I do have a few new targets and am going to entertain the idea of selling a few of the older ones. 
thanks, bigjim


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Where will it be at?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 23, 2011)

It is going to be at My Place. 
Albany Georgia.

bigjim


----------



## Tikki (Mar 25, 2011)

Hoping that I can work it out so I can be there early Saturday!!
Jim what's the limit on Mosquitos this year??


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 25, 2011)

Tikki- It is so dry (currently) that I haven't even seen one.  But there won't be anyone checking tags, so you can swat all you want if you can find them.

Bigjim


----------



## RogerB (Mar 26, 2011)

No skiters, Yea Ha!!!!!  we will all think we took a wrong turn and ended up in the Twilight Zone. LOL


----------



## snook24 (Mar 31, 2011)

Should be there also


----------



## whiz (Apr 3, 2011)

nite shoot sat nite?


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 5, 2011)

What ????   Man I'm bummed ... I have knee surgery on the 15th   It's the right leg too so I can't drive up to just hang out either.  I know ya'll will have fun!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 7, 2011)

I have dropped the ball on this one guys. Yes the shoot is still going on and the dates are the same, but I haven't posted the flyer. I will try to get that done today. We are sure looking forward to it and have been prepping the targets and course for a great weekend. 
Please tell your friends about this and invite them down, or up as it may be.  We had right at 85 shooters if my memmory serves me correctly from last year. Would be nice to top 100. 
Remember, we have primitive camping available.
thanks, bigjim


----------



## dpoole (Apr 7, 2011)

jim i bet prepping the targets dont mean moving them closer to nice open spots.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 8, 2011)

Open spots? what open spots?  I told a few guys that this year I was going to have a heart and ease up on ya'll. They told me there was no sense in having a heart now!
I will have a few more closer, but I believe that if they are all going to be easy, they might as well be in a parking lot! Save on a bunch of trouble.
BigJim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 9, 2011)

BIG JIM’S BOW COMPANY
                                Presents the 3rd Annual
Big Jim’s Stick Slingin and Tree Killin
3D Archery Shoot

Saturday & Sunday April 16 and 17

The shoot will consist of two 20 target courses. All shooters welcome.
Traditional shooters and compound shooters will be divided into
Separate classes: Trad: Traditional, primitive, women & youth.
Compounds: men, women & youth. Trophies for first place in each class.

NO RANGEFINDERS

Shooting opens from Daylight on Saturday to last out at 12 noon on Sunday
--------------------------

$20.00 dollars to shoot. Price of admission includes unlimited shooting and
ONE CHANCE FOR A:

CUSTOM BUILT LONG BOW
Donated by Bowyer: 
“Big Jim”
Other prizes available

PRIMITIVE CAMPING AVAILABLE
(For more information about camping, please call Big Jim @
229-344-1616

For additional flyers and directions, please call the office @
229-420-5669
Or visit www.bigjimsbowcompany.com

ALL THE ABOVE IS SPONSORED BY:
Big Jim and Barbara Babcock     
812 Morgan Ct. Albany, GA 31705


Sorry this took so long to get posted. 

Bigjim


----------



## whiz (Apr 11, 2011)

sat nite coon shoot?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 12, 2011)

No coon shoot Whiz. Maybe next time.

Lakey and Stik- N -string were all geared up last night and we were able to set several targets. Have plans of doing a bunch more tonight. I thought I was tough. Without me being there, aint no telling how far ya'll would have to shoot at these things! 
I believe Matt will be here tonight also. Things are shaping  up nicely.
BigJim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 13, 2011)

Had a big crew here tonight. We were able to set most of the two courses. Had a bunch of fun too. I think I have develooped a bit of a kind streak and don't know what to do about it. I don't know what cameover me, but I just kept tellin the guys  "they don't all have to be tough, take it easy on em, we do want them back."
I'll probably be over that kind thing by morning, I've been taking medication for it 
Looking forward to seeing ya'll, Bigjim


----------



## ignition07 (Apr 14, 2011)

Give yourself some credit Big Jim!!  You're a big 'ol softy at heart!  But I do know that you get a real kick out of the arrow breakin' and losin' that goes on at your house every year.


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 14, 2011)

We will be coming down Saturday morning to see this "Big Jim Course" everyone is talkin' about..................................................


----------



## ignition07 (Apr 14, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> We will be coming down Saturday morning to see this "Big Jim Course" everyone is talkin' about..................................................



YAY!  Hey, tell Carmen that I am bringing my low weight Bear Alaskan Longbow for her to try if she wants.  It has a double shelf, so she can give it a try left handed if she wants.  Can't wait to see y'all again!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 14, 2011)

*Food at the Fling!!!!!!!!*

Hello guys this is Lil Big Jim; this year we have something new for you guys to try, our Aunt Sherry decided to grace us with her sweet treats and breakfast!!! She will be here sat. and sun. to please all sweet tooths Can't wait to see all, come hungry.

Lil Big Jim (Barb)


----------



## whiz (Apr 14, 2011)

BigJim Bow said:


> Hello guys this is Lil Big Jim; this year we have something new for you guys to try, our Aunt Sherry decided to grace us with her sweet treats and breakfast!!! She will be here sat. and sun. to please all sweet tooths Can't wait to see all, come hungry.
> 
> Lil Big Jim (Barb)



what is on the breakfast menu?
what time is breakfast?7:30?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 14, 2011)

home made cat head bisquits and sausage, coffee. Of course we will  have lunch food too and Aunt Sherry will be making fantastic funnel cakes too. 
Come on ya'll, or I'll have to eat them all myself. I'm up to the challenge, but can't afford to buy a bigger wadrobe at this time.
thanks, bigjim and Bobbie


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes Whiz, I'm sure it will be ready by 7:30.

thanks again, bigjim


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 15, 2011)

Ya'll have fun BigJim. Wish I could be there but Little league game if it don't rain us out tomorrow. Should have killed 2 pigs with the Buffalo bow but stuff happens. I don't know where all my Armadillos have gone. Haven't seen one in a while. Will sent ya pictures when I break these two set of limbs in. Mike


----------



## whiz (Apr 16, 2011)

We had a great time today.  Thanks Big Jim, "Little Big Jim", Aunt Sherry!  Homemade biscuits were great!  Good to see everyone.  Such a beautiful day for slinging sticks & killing trees.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Whiz, we enjoyed having ya'll down again. The weather was great and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves. I actually had heard from a few that the course had gotten easier. I think that everyone is just getting better! I will say that the rat target was too easy and that will not happen again  
thanks, bigjim


----------



## Tikki (Apr 18, 2011)

If I can hit the rat...you know it was an easy shot!!
I had a great time Jim and really enjoyed shooting with you.


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY (Apr 18, 2011)

*Great shoot...*

Only my fourth tournament, after not shooting one for twenty plus years.

People were great, course was CHALLENGING.

Great practice, stretched me a bit!  And I was shooting a compound...  Have to borrow a Trad for the running deer shot.  My arrow was the carbon PSE X Weave with yellow and green blazer fletching if you come across it...

When will be the scores be posted???

Thanks for having us, will definitely be back!!!

RLS


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 18, 2011)

HAD A GREAT TIME JIM!!! Thank you so much for all the hard work you put into this shoot! Always look forward to your shoot!

Good weather, good people and even better food!

and MOST importantly THANK YOU for the bow I won in the raffle!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 18, 2011)

OK....where's the pictures????????


----------



## snook24 (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on the bow again Jonathan! And dont worry Big Jim Ive bumped you to the top of the list...you will have your "Flying Squirrel" bow by the next time I come down! Ill start building tomorrow lol


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 18, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> OK....where's the pictures????????



You wasnt there to take any!


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 18, 2011)

Jim we had a blast, wish more people could have showed up cause yall missed a good shoot but i know everyone was buisy.

Also, the Baboon target about 25 ft in the air was my favorite target.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 18, 2011)

HIGH COUNTRY said:


> Only my fourth tournament, after not shooting one for twenty plus years.
> 
> People were great, course was CHALLENGING.
> 
> ...



Enjoyed shooting with you High Country. Maybe we can shoot together again soon. I will have to let you shoot one of my bows and get you away from those training wheels. Great shoot as always Big Jim. Every one needs to give all the guys that set up the range a big Thanks. Johnathon, Clay and some of the others who Lil Big Jim mentioned yesterday whose names I have forgotten. Sorry. But Many Thanks Guys and Gals. Looking forward to the next shoot.


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 19, 2011)

*Pictures of Big Jim's 3rd Annual Stick Slingin & Tree Killin' Spring Fling*

Big Jim and Little Big Jim, thanks for having this shoot.  The course was set up very tough for me, not so much for Chase though.... 

We shot the course twice and finished up after dark with the two long shots of the Muley and the White Mountain Goat and somehow we shot better in the dark than in the light..  

I lost 2 arras, one went under the gorilla's front arm while it was way up the tree and flew all the way to Hahirah, Ga. and the other one was at the skinny turkey that you had to do a split to see any part of it behind a large pine tree.   

All in all, we had a blast, the bow store was setup to get some supplies and the Hamburgers, Hotdogs, and Funnel Cakes (all 3 funnel cakes were awesome!)  Also, the water around the course was a nice bonus too...Great setup and we will look forward to the next shoot...

I did have the opportunity to take a few pictures....in between looking for my arras'...


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like ya'll had a fine time. I am sorry to miss it.

Congratulations Jonathon, I am proud for you! 

Good pictures Mr. Jason! I enjoyed them and thanks for taking the time
to get them posted.  

It's always a good shoot, and fine hospitality at Jim's place.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Jason for posting some of ya'lls fun!!!! I know that's right........
Gotta plan on Big Jim's shoot in August!!!!!!! usually has it the last weekend to avoid them other clubs!!!! 
glad it was good weather too!!!!


----------



## whiz (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## whiz (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## whiz (Apr 19, 2011)

more pix to come ---later.  it's past time to go to bed!


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 23, 2011)

whiz said:


> more pix to come ---later.  it's past time to go to bed!



Still waiting for more pics


----------



## whiz (Apr 23, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Still waiting for more pics



pictures under comp-3d.


----------

